# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Freezing night SWEATS

## Zhaylin

This is MOST annoying.  I read the suggested thread and there's no medical reason for this problem.  I take anti-depressants, but I've had this problem before I started taking them.

If I sleep with just a sheet, I get too cold.  So I use a comforter and blast my window AC on myself while I sleep.  When I first fall asleep I'm very comfortable, but as the night progresses, I wake up freezing but completely drenched in sweat.  By the time 6AM rolls around and I have to wake my kids for school, I'm exhausted because I've slept so poorly.

Anyone else have this problem?  What solutions have you found if any?

----------


## Flashdance

Wear suitable clothing, and use the sheet. Don't use the comforter. Set the AC on a timer.

That way, you'll be comfortable while falling asleep, and won't wake up hot and cold.

----------


## The Cusp

I haven't had that since I was a kid.  But those kind of freezing night sweats always happened with night terrors.  Any chance you remember what you were dreaming about?  

Do and of the descriptions in this thread sound familiar?
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=29794

----------


## jclynadms

The dreams could possibly be one of the major factor the other reason that could add to such a situation is when your metabolism is not working properly or has some problem with the life style that you have been following lately. If it is the dreams (to be specific the bad),  that's causing you the problem, then I would suggest you to relax before you go to bed, probably yoga could help you to have that, but if it is the latter then it would be better to consult a doctor.

----------


## Zhaylin

Thanks for the replies  :smiley: 

I sleep in only undies.  I have no sheets on the couch I use as a bed, just the comforter.  I've tried sheets but they do nothing.

My dreams DO make the sweats worse but don't cause them.   :Sad: 

I wake up exhausted.  The other day, I tried a sugar rush to get me going.  I had a bag of chips near my bed and got a Coke out of my fridge, then sat back down on my couch.  I fell asleep AS I ATE several times.
I gave up and went back to sleep and got a GOOD hour of sleep.

That seems to be my normal:  Go to bed anywhere from 7PM-midnight, sleep horribly all night, wake up drenched and exhausted, go back to sleep until 8-noon and sleep perfectly with little or no sweating.  

I usually remember most of my dreams.  They're vivid and action packed but rarely scary (with the exception of this past week- I've had many nightmares of fighting with my mom).

My AC's ancient, so it has no timer... I'll keep trying to find something that works.

----------


## Flashdance

> My AC's ancient, so it has no timer...



You can buy a timer at the supermarket for a few dollars. You plug the timer into an electrical socket, then plug the AC (or anything electrical) into the timer, and the timer will cut electricity to the electrical appliance after any time you set (ie. 30 or 60 minutes). Just make sure the timer can handle the voltage and wattage of the AC, which draws alot of power.

I think the AC is making your exposed areas (ie. face, arms) too cold, but the comforter is making your body too hot. Try something thinner and lighter than the comforter.

Good luck.  :smiley:

----------


## shana47

Hello friends


Is there anyone out there with a diagnosis of fms who is experiencing the combination of dizziness, night sweats and numbness in hands and face? I have many other symptoms, depression, fatigue tenderness, etc., but the three in the original question are new and only some of the sites I've visited, and not my doctor agree that the night sweats especially are necessarily linked. Some sites do mention them, but it isn't consistent as are the symptoms listed for instance on this site.
Also, I'm finding that even though there is an established diagnosis from a rheumatologist, and my friends and family trust and respect my illness as real and substantiated, when I say I'm dizzy or I say I'm soaked with sweat throughout the night, people want to tell me it's "probably something else." I know that they aren't informed, but I am feeling dismissed by "it's probably menopause." I'm only 38 and no blood work shows perimenapause and my periods are regular. 

Thanks for all friends

----------


## Zhaylin

Here's what I discovered (copied from my dream journal):

"I've not been sweating as much in my sleep.  I use a couch bed (rooms too small to take the bed out though), so my cushions tend to sag.  So I started using a body pillow and sleeping on my left side, usually curled in a ball. [Which contributes greatly or entirely to the sweating]
[Night before last] I propped the cushions up some placing blankets beneath and I've been reminding myself to sleep on my back.  I guess I generate way too much body heat when I'm curled in a ball."

Shana,
I'm not sure.  I have the tingling and numbness when I'm NOT taking medication for severe anxiety.  I call them "adrenaline surges" because they're not constant but the tingling comes in bursts and surges.
I never connected them to any sleeping difficulties though, so it's probably something entirely different.
I hope you find the cause of yours soon.

----------

